# Does Gerald Green really have 9 fingers?



## Dee-Zy

anybody got a pic?


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat




----------



## LuckyAC

At least!


----------



## speedythief

The last picture is also missing an eye.


----------



## DuMa

wow. how did he lose that finger?


----------



## Ras

I find it odd for someone who needs his hands to play is missing half a finger. Just a weird coincidence I guess.


----------



## Like A Breath

How Gerald Green Lost His Finger

"He caught the finger on a nail protruding from a wall and ripped it."


----------



## dominikan_balla1

ouch..


----------



## BG7

No, he only has 7 fingers.


----------



## DemonaL

damn that sucks.


----------



## italianBBlover

The best young player on my hometown team (italian 3th division) has just 3 fingers on the right hand, but he's damn good even with this problem !










Look the hand on the left


----------



## Chairman Yao

how he lost his fingers?


----------



## futuristxen

Gives new weight to the phrase "he's got no left hand" huh? Right? Am I right? Huh? 


....Guys?


----------



## zagsfan20

He does a good shocker... :banana:

Two in the poo, one in the goo...


----------



## edabomb

zagsfan20 said:


> He does a good shocker... :banana:


:rotf:


----------



## Chairman Yao

what is shocker?


----------



## zagsfan20

ya know, 2 in the poo, 1 in the goo...

2 in the pink, 1 in the stink...


----------



## italianBBlover

Chairman Yao said:


> how he lost his fingers?


If I remember well, he has been born so.


----------



## southeasy

i heard that he was wearing his mothers ring, got it caught on a nail and ripped his finger off? neways, dude can still play, he didn't want to play for t.o. but he is still one of my dudes, just off the dunks this year.


----------

